# [Review] COMBO DƯỠNG MÔI LIPINK - MÔI MỀM TỰ NHIÊN



## Dương Ngọc Dương (28/8/20)

*[Review] COMBO DƯỠNG MÔI LIPINK - MÔI MỀM TỰ NHIÊN*
Son dưỡng là “vật bất li thân” giúp nhiều bạn gái sở hữu một đôi môi xinh luôn ẩm mềm mịn và không bị nứt nẻ. Trong một lần đi học mà quên mang son dưỡng, mình tình cờ được bạn cho mượn son dưỡng của Lipink á, thấy khá là chim ưng nên về mua về dùng thử, rồi trải nghiệm okiela nên nay review *Combo dưỡng môi Lipink *cho mọi người nàiii

*1. Thiết kế:*
Combo dưỡng môi Lipink dạng hũ, nhỏ xinh, cũng khá tiện mang theo bên mình. Đóng gói kèm theo một cái thiệp siêu yêu nha.





*2. Công dụng, thành phần: *
_𝐂𝐨̂𝐧𝐠 𝐭𝐡𝐮̛́𝐜 𝐝𝐮̛𝐨̛̃𝐧𝐠 𝐦𝐨̂𝐢 𝐦𝐞̂̀𝐦 𝐦𝐢̣𝐧 𝐯𝐚̀ 𝐜𝐚̆𝐧𝐠 𝐡𝐨̂̀𝐧𝐠 𝐭𝐮̛̣ 𝐧𝐡𝐢𝐞̂𝐧: _
- Với các loại dầu dưỡng tự nhiên, giúp cấp ẩm, bảo vệ môi, giúp môi căng mịn
- Các tinh chất dưỡng giúp ngừa thâm sạm môi, giúp sắc môi luôn hồng hào tự nhiên
- Chống nắng, chống sạm môi với dầu cám gạo và dầu thầu dầu
_𝐓𝐡𝐚̀𝐧𝐡 𝐩𝐡𝐚̂̀𝐧 𝐂𝐨𝐦𝐛𝐨 𝐋𝐈𝐏𝐈𝐍𝐊 𝐡𝐨𝐚̀𝐧 𝐭𝐨𝐚̀𝐧 𝐭𝐮̛̣ 𝐧𝐡𝐢𝐞̂𝐧 𝐯𝐚̀ 𝐥𝐚̀𝐧𝐡 𝐭𝐢́𝐧𝐡: _
- Thành phần: Sáp ong, Sáp candelilla, Dầu oliu, Dầu hạnh nhân,  Dầu cám gạo, Dầu thầu dầu, Vitamin E...

*3. Cảm nhận: *
Đầu tiên, em này có mùi hương rất nhẹ (bạn nào thích hương đào có thể chọn combo dưỡng môi Đào í, thơm thơm mùi đào á). Son dưỡng Đào có màu hồng cam nhẹ lên môi khá là xinh xẻo, môi mềm mềm, hồng hồng. Lớp dưỡng mỏng nhẹ môi, cũng không gây “bóng mỡ” hay cảm giác khó chịu cho môi. Mình kiên trì dùng combo vừa tẩy da chết cho môi, vừa dưỡng môi 3-4 tháng rồi thấy môi cải thiện rõ luôn.

Bạn cùng phòng của mình cũng dùng Lipink í, bạn í không thích son dưỡng có màu nên chọn mua phân loại Trà xanh. Đấy nói thêm là một điểm mình thích ở Lipink vì phân loại đa dạng, chiều lòng được nhiều bạn. Bạn nào thích son dưỡng có màu thì chọn combo Đào (hồng cam phớt), Dâu rừng (hồng phớt), Nho tím (hồng đậm). Màu lên môi rất tự nhiên nha. Còn bạn nào thích son dưỡng không màu có thể chọn combo Dừa hoặc Trà xanh í (mình mê Matcha thế nên thỉnh thoảng lại xin ké đứa bạn một ít haha)
Bây giờ mình thấy gần như bạn gái nào cũng dùng son á, mà dùng son ít nhiều mà không tẩy trang kĩ hay dưỡng môi sẽ bị thâm môi á. Nên là mình recommend các bạn dùng combo dưỡng môi Lipink này nha, 2 trong 1 rất là tiện ấy.

 

*4. Đánh giá:*
Với giá thành khá là phải chăng (mình mua sale trên shopee có 150k/1 combo gồm 1 dưỡng + 1 tẩy da chết í, cũng hời phết nhỉ) thì mình nghĩ các bạn nên thử trải nghiệm sản phẩm này nha. Đây cũng là một brand Việt Nam á mọi người, người Việt ủng hộ hàng Việt các bạn ạ hihi :''v Yên tâm là hàng Việt Nam chất lượng cao nhaaa.

_Cảm ơn các bạn đã đọc bài review của mình. Chúc các bạn luôn xinh tươi nhaaaaa!!!_
#ComboDuongMoi, #LIPINK, #MoiMemTuNhien

À mình thêm link sản phẩm ở dưới để các bạn tham khảo thêm nha.
Link Shopee: https://shopee.vn/lipink_officialstore
Website: Combo dưỡng môi LIPINK - Môi mềm tự nhiên - Dưỡng môi chuyên sâu


----------



## linhle0309 (28/8/20)

Mình đã sử dụng sản phẩm này và thấy khá ổn áp, hàng Việt Nam như này là cực kì chất lượng lắm luôn! Môi mình mềm và không còn nứt nẻ nữa, mình cũng thích mùi thơm của sản phẩm lắm.


----------



## Huyentrang226 (28/8/20)

Mình mới dùng sản phẩm này được 2 tuần nhưng thức sự mình thấy đây là một sản phẩm rất tốt và hiệu quả. Sau 2 tuần sử dụng, sản phẩm đem lại cho môi mình một cảm giác rất dễ chịu. Chắc chắn mình sẽ còn ủng hộ shop trong thời gian tới )


----------



## Nắng Thủy Tinh (29/8/20)

Combo dưỡng môi Lipink dạng hũ, nhỏ xinh, cũng khá tiện mang theo bên mình. Đóng gói kèm theo một cái thiệp siêu yêu nha.


----------



## nguyễn thị ngân (2/9/20)

Dương Ngọc Dương nói:


> *[Review] COMBO DƯỠNG MÔI LIPINK - MÔI MỀM TỰ NHIÊN*
> Son dưỡng là “vật bất li thân” giúp nhiều bạn gái sở hữu một đôi môi xinh luôn ẩm mềm mịn và không bị nứt nẻ. Trong một lần đi học mà quên mang son dưỡng, mình tình cờ được bạn cho mượn son dưỡng của Lipink á, thấy khá là chim ưng nên về mua về dùng thử, rồi trải nghiệm okiela nên nay review *Combo dưỡng môi Lipink *cho mọi người nàiii
> 
> *1. Thiết kế:*
> ...


Sản phẩm dùng rất tốt nha. Có nhiều vị trong đó có vị mình thích nữa !!!


----------



## anhdaocutene (2/9/20)

combo chất thực sự luôn. mình xài xong giờ môi mình đẹp lên nhiều lắm lắm á


----------



## Tanjirou Vu (2/9/20)

Tớ đã gắn bó với em nó cũng khá lâu rồi, môi tớ cải thiện khá rõ nha; mềm và sáng màu hơn. Trao trọn tình yêu cho ẻm.


----------



## Maianh28 (2/9/20)

Huhu, tìm đấy em này như tìm thấy chân ái của đời mình vậy. Sau mấy ngày sử dụng thì thấy hiệu nghiệm thực sự ạ, môi hết bong tróc, lại còn mềm và lên màu rất tự nhiên nữa. Bên cạnh đấy thì giá cả lại rất hạt dẻ nhưng chất lượng thì không hề rẻ nha. Nói tóm lại là ưng ạ


----------



## Nga Thối (5/9/20)

Dương Ngọc Dương nói:


> *[Review] COMBO DƯỠNG MÔI LIPINK - MÔI MỀM TỰ NHIÊN*
> Son dưỡng là “vật bất li thân” giúp nhiều bạn gái sở hữu một đôi môi xinh luôn ẩm mềm mịn và không bị nứt nẻ. Trong một lần đi học mà quên mang son dưỡng, mình tình cờ được bạn cho mượn son dưỡng của Lipink á, thấy khá là chim ưng nên về mua về dùng thử, rồi trải nghiệm okiela nên nay review *Combo dưỡng môi Lipink *cho mọi người nàiii
> 
> *1. Thiết kế:*
> ...


Thíc dùng Lipink lắm lun á, vừa mềm vừa thơm luôn, màu đẹp còn lâu phai nữa


----------



## Caelin (6/9/20)

Dương Ngọc Dương nói:


> *[Review] COMBO DƯỠNG MÔI LIPINK - MÔI MỀM TỰ NHIÊN*
> Son dưỡng là “vật bất li thân” giúp nhiều bạn gái sở hữu một đôi môi xinh luôn ẩm mềm mịn và không bị nứt nẻ. Trong một lần đi học mà quên mang son dưỡng, mình tình cờ được bạn cho mượn son dưỡng của Lipink á, thấy khá là chim ưng nên về mua về dùng thử, rồi trải nghiệm okiela nên nay review *Combo dưỡng môi Lipink *cho mọi người nàiii
> 
> *1. Thiết kế:*
> ...


Trước chỉ dùng vaseline mà thấy hơi bí môi chút, đọc xong rv này mình sẽ thử em combo này ❤


----------



## duongthuhiens2 (7/9/20)

Dùng rất là ổn ra. Khá là sịn sò ổn áp lun!!!


----------



## dinhthitho0507 (7/9/20)

quan tâm nha. Mình sẽ mua thử xem thế nào


----------



## hằng trần (4/11/20)

mình mới dùng sản phẩm này được 2 tuần nhưng thức sự mình thấy đây là một sản phẩm rất tốt và hiệu quả.


----------

